# The Spotted Cow, Toowoomba



## bonj (9/9/08)

Hi All,

Just had dinner and a few drinks at The Spotted Cow in Toowoomba. Very nice selection of beers. I had the chef's special wagyu rump for dinner, matched with a Matilda Bay Dogbolter, which is an excellent match. For my entree, I had a Meantime Pale Ale.... very nice. Dessert was the Belgian Waffles with a Meantime Chocolate..... Mmmmm
SWMBO had the pot of Belgian Mussels with a Hoegaarden (on tap).

The Pub itself is quite small, and the dining room is very small. Probably about 6-9 tables only, so reservations would be absolutely necessary at the end of the week. The bar staff seemed knowledgable, and were quite enthusiastic. They have a cocktail arcade cabinet with three games (one of which is Galaga). I didn't play it though... too engrossed in the food and drink.

A great little pub if you're in the area. They've got an oktoberfest on October 11th too, which would be entertaining.

Highly recommended!


----------



## winkle (9/9/08)

Bonj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had dinner and a few drinks at The Spotted Cow in Toowoomba. Very nice selection of beers. I had the chef's special wagyu rump for dinner, matched with a Matilda Bay Dogbolter, which is an excellent match. For my entree, I had a Meantime Pale Ale.... very nice. Dessert was the Belgian Waffles with a Meantime Chocolate..... Mmmmm
> SWMBO had the pot of Belgian Mussels with a Hoegaarden (on tap).
> ...



Pretty good isn't it - I went through a few bottles of Saison Dupont whilst there


----------



## Screwtop (9/9/08)

Yep Nice, a selection of Lambic and Gueuze too.


----------



## tazman1967 (9/9/08)

I loved it when I used to live up there..great range of beers..Do try the bottle shop..it is better than Dans


----------



## daemon (10/9/08)

Yep, they have a great selection of beers and the meals are quite nice too. It's even better that the bar staff have some idea on what they're serving too, which is another reason to try the place. Considering the range, it's better than most the places in Brisbane and worth a drive if you really want to try a few different types.

The bottle shop selection is as good as (sometimes better!) than the range provided by the pub itself, which is great when you want to grab a few to try at home  Be aware though, the actual bottle shop is about 5 minutes drive from the actual pub.


----------



## bonj (10/9/08)

Daemon said:


> Yep, they have a great selection of beers and the meals are quite nice too. It's even better that the bar staff have some idea on what they're serving too, which is another reason to try the place. Considering the range, it's better than most the places in Brisbane and worth a drive if you really want to try a few different types.
> 
> The bottle shop selection is as good as (sometimes better!) than the range provided by the pub itself, which is great when you want to grab a few to try at home  Be aware though, the actual bottle shop is about 5 minutes drive from the actual pub.



Yeah, I noticed the bottle shop wasn't directly attached. I'll check them out next time I head up the range. SWMBO picked me up some SNPA (which I'd been seeking for ages) and another IPA (can't remember, can't be bothered checking the fridge) from a snooty wine shop in the Valley for fathers day, so I've got some beer I'd like to drink before I pick up some more. I also picked up another English IPA from the local Harry Brown's in Ipswich.


----------



## J Grimmer (5/4/11)

Was their tonight and had a great feed of mussles coupled with a Sunshine Coast Rye ESB and Murry's Imperious Ale let to very good meal.

Great venue, will def head back their.

Jan.


----------

